# restaurations et questions



## sangohan17 (23 Février 2018)

BOnjour, 

je suis allé chez Apple hier car j'avais un problème de batterie avec mon Iphone 7 qui avait moins d'un an. Ils me l'ont changé au final. 

Ce n'est pas la première fois que je change d'iphone et mes sauvegardes restaurations ce sont toujours bien passées mais hier ça n'a pas du tout été le cas. Mon iphone est tel pro d'entreprise et personnel, il y a donc beaucoup de données.

1) Impossible de récupérer mes sauvegardes par Itunes car il y avait corruption. Au final, j'ai commencé par mettre à niveau l'OS et ça a réglé le problème. 

2) J'ai prix un abonnement icloud hier pour 50go de stockage. Mon iphone fait 128go et l'espace occupé par les photos est de 25go + les appli : 8go + documents et données : 10go soit grosso modo 43 go occupé. Le truc c'est que sur mon icloud qui est maintenant de 50 go, je n'ai que 8 go de sauvegarde, 0 go en photo, documents et mails presque rien (3 mails datant de 2012). 

Est-ce-normal ? Le but étant de moins sauvegardé sur itunes et de le faire sur icloud en cas de vol ou perte du tel. Comment expliquer la sauvegarde actuelle car bien sur si je perds mon tel, j'ai bien compris que je ne récupérerai jamais toutes mes photos, mails,...

3) comment et pourquoi est ce que je n'ai que 3 mails et une seule boite : me.com sur icloud ? 
J'ai 8 boites mails dans mon tel (je ne compte pas me.com), pourquoi est ce qu'elle n'apparaissent pas ? J'ai besoin d'avoir une sauvegarde de tous mes mails et boites au cas où. 
Actuellement c'est bon, j'ai tous mes anciens mails et boites mails dans mon nouvel iphone, aucun soucis. C'est juste au cas où dans le futur, car quand j'ai fait la restauration, tout s'est remis en ordre dans l'iphone avec les 8 boites mails. Est ce que ça sera le cas si je fais mes sauvegardes sur l'icloud et un jour une restauration sur un nouvel iphone ?

4) Le plus gros problème, j'ai perdu plus de 90% de mes contacts pro et perso de mon carnet d'adresses. Je vous avoue le perso, ce n'est pas grave, le plus gros problème c'est le coté pro car je n'ai plus les contacts et adresses de 6 ou 7 dernières années. La CATA !!!! 
Je m'en suis aperçu car je n'avais plus la fiche complète de ma femme (j'ai juste un seul de ses tel, plus ses adresses mails, ainsi que d'autres infos de santé inscrites dans les notes : groupe sanguin, allergies, codes,... qui maintenant manquantes)
J'ai perdu environ les coordonnées de 800 contacts pro. Comment faire pour récupérer les contacts de mon carnet d'adresses ? Est ce possible ? Pourquoi est ce que je les ai perdu ? 

La liste de contact dans mon icloud c'est encore pire que dans mon tel, j'ai même pas la fiche de ma femme. J'ai l'impression que ça remonte à 2009/2010.

5) au niveau de l'application notes, j'ai bien toutes mes notes et ce jusqu'aux dernières écrites. 

6) Pour ce qui concerne les photos mon tel est organisé de la façon suivants : 
_ environ 50 galeries avec des photos classées (Je ne les ai plus)
_ ma pellicule de 6820 photos (ça c'est ok)
_ je n'ai pas de flux de photos apparaissant dans mes albums
_ les albums ; photos supprimés, les lives, les rafales, les captures, panoramas, selfies, vidéos, personnes, lieux et favorites sont bien présentes dans l'actuel Iphone mais il n'y a presque plus de photos dedans. 

En cas de restauration via Icloud comment je fais pour récupérer ce que j'ai dans la pellicule ? 

Quand je vais dans Itunes > mon iphone > photos > on me dit Photos Icloud Activées, Iphone peut accéder ........................................

Si vous pouvez m'orienter, merci beaucoup
Bonne journée


----------



## sangohan17 (24 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 

personne n'a de solutions ou de conseils pour les contacts de mon carnet d'adresses et pour les albums photos ? 

Je suis un peu désespéré pour mes contacts pro

Merci beaucoup


----------

